# Potty Training Before Shots



## MissBri (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello all, I'm Bri (a newbie to the forums)
Jus had a quick question (forgive me if it's been asked 1825 times)

I'm getting a pomeranian puppy on Saturday. She will be 8 weeks old, up to date on shots etc. However, I'm understanding that taking the puppy outside (not in your arms) before shots are complete is a serious health risk. I live in a pet friendly apartment, so I don't have a yard I can ensure is "sanitary." What do you all recommend? 

I don't particularly want to do the puppy pad thing because I don't want her to get used to it and think that's the toilet. I also don't want a sick puppy either. 

Help please!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I personally wouldn't worry about taking an 8week old outside to potty, although I personally don't get a puppy until they are 11-12 weeks old. Not that it matters here. I'm just saying that I've never had a puppy that young. 

I personally don't think that taking a puppy outside before the shot series is complete is a serious health risk. I do think that an under socialized and fearful dog is more of a health risk. In other words the benefits of socialization at a young age far outweighs the risks of catching something deadly. I've spoken with my vet and she feels the same way. She is a behaviorist as well though, so she sees problem cases like under socialized and fearful dogs....Any way my new guy is 12 weeks old, has had 2 series of shots and will go out and socialize...

I would absolutely never take a young pup t a dog park. But your apt complex yard should be ok I;d think. My new puppy potties in my yard... and my 3yo dog tested positive for COccidia and Giardia about 2 years ago..... I've run fecals every 6 months and she's tested free for a year..... but I suppose that there is always the off chance that my new pup could get something bad from my own yard... Again I've consulted with my vet and she thinks risks are very very low, but she said that even if he did get G or C that it would be treatable, not deadly....

anyways talk it over with your vet, gather info and see what you want to do... listen to your gut. Everyone has different levels of fear and paranoia. Do what you feel is right.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

NRB said:


> I personally don't think that taking a puppy outside before the shot series is complete is a serious health risk. I do think that an under socialized and fearful dog is more of a health risk. In other words the benefits of socialization at a young age far outweighs the risks of catching something deadly. I've spoken with my vet and she feels the same way. She is a behaviorist as well though, so she sees problem cases like under socialized and fearful dogs....Any way my new guy is 12 weeks old, has had 2 series of shots and will go out and socialize...


100% agree with this. For every dog that dies from parvo, 100 will be put to sleep due to behavioural issues, which could have been prevented with early socialisation and training.


----------



## MissBri (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you both for your responses! 

I think I will definitely just take her outside and get her housetraining started early i.e. as soon as I get her. Definitely no dog parks, though. I'd rather her get her dog-to-dog socialization thru puppy kindergarten or something similar. 
I'll probably just begin by taking her outside but to the not so common places that everyone else takes their dog to. 

I don't want to be super duper paranoid, if the risks aren't really what they're made out to be.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Cool 

Just remember that socialisation a puppy is just as much about being around other people and dogs without playing/interacting as well, and being able to focus on you and do as it's told even when there are other puppies around, and also exposing the puppy to many different environments/sights/sounds. Playing with other puppies is a very small part of socialisation, and if you over-do it you will end up with a dog that will expect to play with every other dog it sees.


----------



## MissBri (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the helpful tip. I'm going to try to take her EVERYWHERE with me! After all, she'll be really small! 

Sidenote:

Here's a pic of her









I'm thinking of naming her Siri.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Awwww she's so cute


----------

